# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Πρόβλημα με διαφορικό ενισχυτή

## pol

Καλησ0πέρα είμαστε φοιτητες και έχουμε μια απορία πάνω στο πρώτο στάδιο ενός ενισχυτή ήχου που είναι ο παρακάτω διαφορικός. Από τους υπολογισμούς μας(θεωρητικούς) βγάζουμε ότι το ρεύμα που τραβάει το constant current είναι 2,2mΑ οπότε το ρεύμα που κατεβαίνει σε κάθε συλλέκτη (Q1,Q2) είναι το μισό, στην περίπτωση που και οι 2 βάσεις διαρρέονται από μηδενικό ρευμα.Αν εμείς θέλουμε να δούμε μια ενίσχυση τάσης 5 έως 10(στον συλλέκτη του αριστερού τρανζίστορ) με την βάση του δεξιού τρανζιστορ γειωμένη. Τι τιμές αντιστάσεων πρεπει να δώσουμε ή ακόμα καλύτερα τι μετατροπές(πάνω σε κάποια τιμή αντίστασης ή σε κάποιο τρανζίστορ) πρέπει να κάνουμε στο παρακάτω κύκλωμα(*KAI ΓΙΑΤΙ*)??  (σημειωτέον δεν θέλουμε να τοποθετήσουμε current mirror).  Ευχαριστούμε εκ των πρωτέρον.

Q1,Q2 : BC149 B
LED -RED- 
Q3 (constant current) : MPSA 06

----------


## valis

Η ενίσχυση χοντρικά είναι 1.8KΩ/2*(R + rbe)
Η μόνη παράμετρος που εισάγει το τρανσιστορ είναι η rbe
Πλήρης ανάλυση αν θυμάμαι σωστά υπάρχει στο integrated electronics millman halkias

----------

